

Huge metric that Google Analytics will never show - jitbit
https://www.jitbit.com/alexblog/245-huge-metric-that-google-analytics-will-never-show/

======
gk1
Ignoring the clickbait title for a moment... This is like proclaiming that
speedometers don't measure the amount of time a car has been parked.

Google Analytics is a web analytics tool, not a crawler or uptime monitor. If
you want to find broken links or uncrawled pages, you can use Google Webmaster
Tools and/or MOZ.

~~~
jitbit
Well, it's just that Google Analytics is used by _marketers_ mostly. These
guys need to know this data (underperforming content).

PS. hate the word "growth hackers", lets say "marketers"

~~~
gk1
GWT and MOZ are both tools that marketers should be using.

